# Ocean SunFish aka Mola Mola



## SeaHawk (Feb 12, 2008)

Yesterday, we set out to cruise the shore in searchof cobia but got bored after awhile and ran to a few short holes. Shortly after anchoring up and catching a few small porgies and a nice 38" redfish (revived and released - got to use the new venting tool), this SunFish swims up to the back of the boat about 6-10 feet away and stays for about 5 mins just floating. Never had seen one before so it was quite a cool site.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

your right, that is cool, I have not seen one yet.

Thanks for the picture.

Jim


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

They are cool but be careful, we have hit them while running offshore in aluminum boats, like hitting a sandbar!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw one yesterday out there. It was pretty weird


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Holy crap! I just realized this is what we saw yesterday AM (Sat) on the Libertyship out of Destin. We were convinced it was a ray and I was madly throwing my cobe jig all around the thing. Thanks for the pic - it was exactly what we saw but did not identify it correctly. 

I've seen large sharks, big rays, etc but never one of these - sightings like these just reminds me we are in their jungle.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

if you see another, throw your ling jig around it too... ive seen cobia around them before. it seems to be more rare than finding a ray or turtle with a friend, but certainly worth a try. especially closer to and in may.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool! We saw one two years ago out on the edge grouper fishing, very strange looking.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

They are better eating than Sword Fish!!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW....we also saw saturday 3/22 at the edge!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

We bumped into one diving the Liberty Ship back in January or something like that. I personally didn't see it, Craasch210 did, but we later confirmed it with photos. I hope I see one someday. Thanks for the :takephoto


----------



## patrickgold (Mar 5, 2008)

We saw one at the Libertyship off Destin about three weeks ago. I guess he is a permanent resident now.


----------



## patrickgold (Mar 5, 2008)

> *Inn Deep (3/24/2008)*They are better eating than Sword Fish!!


Can you actually eat them?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *patrickgold (3/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Inn Deep (3/24/2008)*They are better eating than Sword Fish!!
> ...


lol...gotta love newbies...


----------



## patrickgold (Mar 5, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *patrickgold (3/28/2008)*
> ...


haha... gotta love dipchits! I was just asking a question. The proper response to a question is to answer it. I know the answer now, so don't worry about answering the question. Anyway, I appreciate your helpful response!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *patrickgold (3/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (3/28/2008)*
> ...




NO need to get hostil. I started laughing when I saw the THREAD TITLE. LOL...........

I wish WAYNE was still around. 

FOR YOUR ANSWER........ THEY MAKE A GREAT SAMICH. LOL.......


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

we accidently hung one with a cobia jig a few years ago and it went bezerk. It cleared the water by 8 ftand made long runs. I felt bad but the jig was stuck in good. Their skin is leathery likea trigger but much thicker. We eventually parted company and the fish swam away strong.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Clearly God was demonstrating His (or Her) sense of humor when designing that animal. Saw one near the edge a couple of months ago. Very strange and very inefficient. Sort of the fish equivalent of a guy with six inch legs.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

We ran across a small one just outside the pass today. Definately an odd looking fish.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rastaman (3/29/2008)*we accidently hung one with a cobia jig a few years ago and it went bezerk. It cleared the water by 8 ftand made long runs.


wow are you serious?


----------



## Bigger D (Jan 4, 2008)

Among humans, sunfish are considered a delicacy in some parts of the world, including Japan and Taiwan, but sale of their flesh is banned in the European Union. 

From Wikipedia


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

We accidently hung one several years ago and the thing jumped about 10 times and would land back in the water like a big pancake. You would be shocked at how fast it can swim when hooked.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to be honest here. The pic. where it's looking at the camera was creepy. Felt like I just gota pee shiver.


----------

